# Independent PR Visa or State Sponsorship? Which is best



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, 

I have started the process for Australian immigration and ACS is currently evaluating my application. I am software developer and I am the primary applicant. My husband is a software tester and he will be the dependent. Is it wise to go for state sponsorship or take up the independent nomination? 189 or 489?

Thanks,
Lakshmi


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have started the process for Australian immigration and ACS is currently evaluating my application. I am software developer and I am the primary applicant. My husband is a software tester and he will be the dependent. Is it wise to go for state sponsorship or take up the independent nomination? 189 or 489?
> 
> ...


It all depends on how you want to go about it. SS will give you assured invitation if you have an approval, downside being you will have to stay & work in that state for 2 years. 189 does not have that restrications. I would think about below to go for SS

1) If applicant cannot reach 60 points or is barely able to get 60 points (which may still not get you invite in this initial time period since there are many applicants in the 65 ~ 70 ~ 75 point bracket). In such cases going for SS may be beneficial because it will give you sure shot invitations.
2) If the applicant is sure that even with a 189 independent Visa he/she would still be looking only for one city to live and work (for e.g. Sydney or Melbourne may be the only two places an ICT(IT) professional may target since it has the cream of IT jobs), then the applicant can go for 190 for that particular state so that he/she will get sure shot invitations.
3) Priority processing: Currently 190 is in priority group 3 with a processing time of max 6 months vis-a-vis 189 which is in PG 4 with a processing time of 12 months.

The only downside with SS visas is that you have to stay and work in that state for 2 years.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for your thoughts on this. I would also like to know the difference between a 190(Skilled - Nominated) and 489(Skilled - Regional Sponsored) visa? 489 is called a provisional visa but am not able to make out the difference between a permanent and a provisional visa as their descriptions seem to be kinda similar. Do both these Visas have the two year restriction?

Thanks,
Lakshmi


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts on this. I would also like to know the difference between a 190(Skilled - Nominated) and 489(Skilled - Regional Sponsored) visa? 489 is called a provisional visa but am not able to make out the difference between a permanent and a provisional visa as their descriptions seem to be kinda similar. Do both these Visas have the two year restriction?
> 
> ...


1) 189 independent Visa -> 5 year PR Visa. Visa holder can stay and work anywhere in Australia.
2) 190 State Sponsored Visa -> 5 year PR Visa. Visa holder should stay for the first 2 years in the state that has sponsored the visa. After this period visa holder can stay and work anywhere in australia.
3) 489 Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) Visa -> A 4 year 'provisional' Visa. This visa allows the applicant and dependants to temporarily live and work in a designated regional area in Australia. The applicant can apply for permanent residence through the 'Skilled Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887)' after certain conditions have been met. 

Please visit skillselect to understand all the Visa Subclass typeshttp://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Praveen,

That was very informative!

Will you be able to answer my query?

I have got the State sponsorship approval and got an invitation to apply for visa from Skill Select. My current status in Skill Select is 'Invited' and I see a button 'Apply for Visa'

I noticed now that in the EOI a change has to be made. 

For the question, in the Family members section - "Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?" it was wrongly updated as 'No' and it should be updated to 'Yes' since my family will accompany me to Aus.

Can I go ahead and update that question to 'Yes'? I am worried if the status of 'Invited' will be changed after I update it.

Appreciate a quick response


----------



## sunnydayz1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello,

I am currently working in Brisbane on a 457 visa. It has just been a month since I started working here. and I have close to 6 years of experience as a Software tester/Test Analyst. In the new skillset for PR, I do not see Software tester listed. Are testers covered under the Software Engineer group?

Thanks in advance for any info on this.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently working in Brisbane on a 457 visa. It has just been a month since I started working here. and I have close to 6 years of experience as a Software tester/Test Analyst. In the new skillset for PR, I do not see Software tester listed. Are testers covered under the Software Engineer group?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info on this.


software testing is in combined sol or sol 2. basically which means you wud need SS.
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf


----------



## farhan. (Mar 28, 2013)

*189, 190 or 489?*

Hi All,

I am Farhan, Civil Engineer. Am recently planning to apply for Skilled immigration to Australia. Furthermore, am planning to work in Western Australia. 
I have already cleared my IELTS (7 in all) and received my Engineers Australia assessment. I need bit of assistance in selecting appropriate visa category 189, 190 or 489, as I qualify fol point
Age - 30
IELTS - 10
Skilled Employment - 10
Education - 15
Total Pts - 65 without State Nomination / Sponsorship

To expedite my processing time, I don't mind applying for state nomination aswell which would add additional 10 pts for 489 Class and 5 pts for 190 Class.

I need help in making right choice for processing time / prospect benefits.

If I apply for 189 > 65 Point. 5 year PR Independent. (12 months time as per PG4)
If I apply for 190 > 70 Point. 5 year PR Visa - State Sponsored - 2 year in nominated State - (6 months - PG3)
If I apply for 489 > 75 Point. 4 year Provisional Visa - State Sponsored - 2 year in nominated state - (6 months - PG3 / 12months - PG4)

1 - What should be ideal choice? 
2 - I have no idea about 187 Class? am I eligible for that? and is that 5 yr PR?

Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear Farhan,

First of all, I would like to congratulate on your IELTS score which has become a nightmare for many .........After going through all the info....I would strongly recommend to go for 190 which gives you a sure shot ITA if you can get SS and with added 5 SS points ,you will have a better in ranking your EOI exept that YOU NEED to reside 2 years in the state which sponsored you.............Good luck...!!


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

enjoy d freedom of 189


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

farhan. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Farhan, Civil Engineer. Am recently planning to apply for Skilled immigration to Australia. Furthermore, am planning to work in Western Australia.
> I have already cleared my IELTS (7 in all) and received my Engineers Australia assessment. I need bit of assistance in selecting appropriate visa category 189, 190 or 489, as I qualify fol point
> ...



Check the time line for each visa type for the citizens of Pakistan . Due to security checks it takes longer time. Check which visa option works fast.


----------



## PB23 (Sep 29, 2013)

*Diff b/w Visa Type 189 & Visa 190*

What is diff in Visa 189 type and Visa 190 pls?



prgopala said:


> It all depends on how you want to go about it. SS will give you assured invitation if you have an approval, downside being you will have to stay & work in that state for 2 years. 189 does not have that restrications. I would think about below to go for SS
> 
> 1) If applicant cannot reach 60 points or is barely able to get 60 points (which may still not get you invite in this initial time period since there are many applicants in the 65 ~ 70 ~ 75 point bracket). In such cases going for SS may be beneficial because it will give you sure shot invitations.
> 2) If the applicant is sure that even with a 189 independent Visa he/she would still be looking only for one city to live and work (for e.g. Sydney or Melbourne may be the only two places an ICT(IT) professional may target since it has the cream of IT jobs), then the applicant can go for 190 for that particular state so that he/she will get sure shot invitations.
> ...


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

Even I suggest to go for 189. It's just a matter of extra 6 months...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you are getting 60 points for your profile then there is no need for SS.

People only go for SS if they are unable to garner 60 points and need 5 additional points to achieve 60.

This is one scenario.

Regards,
Jeetendra




Lakshmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have started the process for Australian immigration and ACS is currently evaluating my application. I am software developer and I am the primary applicant. My husband is a software tester and he will be the dependent. Is it wise to go for state sponsorship or take up the independent nomination? 189 or 489?
> 
> ...


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Of course 189 is a superior visa to 190.


----------



## markand911 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

I reach 55 points without SS.
I am a developer programmer 261312.
Which state to apply for SS would be the best?


----------



## platon.abolf (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi,

I am planning to apply with ICT - Security Specialist,its not in SOL but I read Vic n other states have it in SOL.

Can I go for 189 in this case ? or SS? please 

Thanks


----------

